# Zeppeli's Sketchbook and Crafts | requests?



## Balverine (Dec 13, 2016)

what is the up! I'm Zeppeli and this is my art dump! I'll post WIPs and finished stuff here, so stay tuned







*Requests*: Closed!



*Trades*: Open!



*Collabs*: Ask me!



*Commissions*: Open!

deviantART
art tumblr
art fight!
twitch


*Art trades*
>1<
>2<
>3<
>4<
>5<

​




Spoiler: FAQ



Do you use a tablet?
*Yep! Wacom intuos draw (in mint blue ; P )
What art programs do you use?
*paint tool sai for regular are and aseprite for pixels
What tools do you use for traditional art?
*Faber castell, prismacolor and copic typically on watercolor paper
Can I draw your OCs
*YES I WILL LOVE YOU FOREVER (and we can make it an art trade if you'd like)
I have another question
*Go for it my guy








Spoiler: Commissions



Digital bust/half-body








$5 / 500 deviantART points / 400 TBT

Digital full body








$8 / 800 deviantART points / 700 TBT

Chibis








$5 / 500 deviantART points / 400 TBT






Will draw
Males/females/androgynous
Light violence/gore
Couples
Kemonomimis or centauroids






Won't draw
Heavy violence/gore
NSFW
anthros
Complicated mech/armor






Rules and whatever
I hold the right to reject any comm
Don't remove watermark/claim as your own
You can pay me after I finish

PM me to start a comm or ask questions!!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Dec 13, 2016)

#stalkingyourart

:> Hi friend


----------



## Balverine (Dec 13, 2016)

I went ahead and did my 2016 art summary, cause who knows if I'll finish anything else before the end of the year lol






I have to say, I've improved A LOT this year, and this was also my most artistically active year so far


----------



## Balverine (Dec 18, 2016)

Ref thingy for my alien girl, Fionna!





(open in new window for full)

she is Farkas' (smoking guy in my op lmao) bff even though she almost killed him with her space ship
I'll post some art of them and my other OCs when I gET THEM DONE CRI


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Dec 19, 2016)

Zeppeli said:


> Ref thingy for my alien girl, Fionna!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Personally I love her 

Friendship goals


----------



## Balverine (Dec 19, 2016)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Personally I love her
> 
> Friendship goals



thank o u o

"So how did you two become friends?"
"Oh, she almost hit me with her space ship."
"...Oh, that's, uh, lovely..."


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Dec 19, 2016)

Zeppeli said:


> thank o u o
> 
> "So how did you two become friends?"
> "Oh, she almost hit me with her space ship."
> "...Oh, that's, uh, lovely..."



Lmao

I'm gonna draw her later probably, she's perfect!


----------



## Balverine (Dec 23, 2016)

i'm too lazy to finish any digital drawings, so here's a random Canti and Mamimi thing!


----------



## Balverine (Dec 26, 2016)

random Fionna drawing!!






she's mildly concerned by something Farkas is doing, probably


----------



## Balverine (Jan 7, 2017)

finally finished Atomsk!Canti !!!


----------



## Balverine (Jan 28, 2017)

HELLO
I've sort of fallen into an art slump lol

I have a bunch of stuff I want to finish and I want to open an art shop, but I have no motivation to do so

SO

I'm going to take a few requests! Probably 5!

Will draw
-Males/females/androgynous
-light gore
-kemonomimi (people with animal ears/tails/etc)
-Pokemon trainers w/pokemon

Will not draw
-Anthro/Ferals
-Heavy violence/gore
-Super complicated mech/armor/etc
-Mature content

just show me a ref of your character or your fav anime/video game character, and I'll consider drawing them c:


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 28, 2017)

If you wanna draw anything from *here* that'd be cool. :>

EDIT: orrr, if you wanted to draw Atsuko Kagari from Little Witch Academia, that'd also be FABULOUS! She is adorable .


----------



## Balverine (Jan 28, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> If you wanna draw anything from *here* that'd be cool. :>
> 
> EDIT: orrr, if you wanted to draw Atsuko Kagari from Little Witch Academia, that'd also be FABULOUS! She is adorable .



Hoo boy I could have some fun with your characters : P
Atsuko is super cute, too :0

we'll just see what happens x P


----------



## issitohbi (Jan 28, 2017)

I have Olivia - I don't know if you like fandom OC's or not though. There's a few other characters that already have images attached to them that are actually OC OC's c:

Your art is really good!


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 28, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> Hoo boy I could have some fun with your characters : P
> Atsuko is super cute, too :0
> 
> we'll just see what happens x P



whatever your artistic heart tells you!


----------



## Balverine (Jan 28, 2017)

issitohbi said:


> I have Olivia - I don't know if you like fandom OC's or not though. There's a few other characters that already have images attached to them that are actually OC OC's c:
> 
> Your art is really good!



I'm cool with fandom OCs! most of mine are fandom-related lol
I'll take 'er c:


----------



## Abbaba (Jan 28, 2017)

Does anyone from here take your interest? 
Thanks for considering! ^^


----------



## Milleram (Jan 28, 2017)

I'd love it if you could draw him:

http://sta.sh/2tqy1967x54

Thanks for considering! c:


----------



## starry-syzygy (Jan 28, 2017)

Maybe someone from here?

Thank you for considering! ^^


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 28, 2017)

If anyone *here* strikes your artistic interest, go for it! ^_^ Thanks for considering!


----------



## Balverine (Jan 28, 2017)

Ok, so for now I am taking
Stepheroo
issitohbi
pinkcotton
Abbaba
amya.miller
Anyone else who has posted/plans to post, I'll take a look at them after I'm done with these!
Thanks for taking interest everyone, I'll try to have them done in a timely manner lmao > w <


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 28, 2017)

Awesome, thank you so much!


----------



## issitohbi (Jan 28, 2017)

Oh, awesome then! I hope she will be able to challenge you since there's info for 1-7 heh


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 28, 2017)

Thank you. :>


----------



## Balverine (Jan 31, 2017)

Watercolor+watercolor pencil thing of Bardock!!








Spoiler: closeup+before watercolors were applied














(please open in new window to view because BTB makes it blurry???)

I love this man so much lmao

The requests are going well! Ill post at least the first one later, but I hope to have more done!!


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 31, 2017)

That's so good!!!!


----------



## Balverine (Jan 31, 2017)

Art for Stepheroo!!






I'm also doing a second one for you because I couldn't pick between two characters, so there will be another one coming : P


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 31, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> Art for Stepheroo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OmFG FBNVRJTBNVK RDFBV

THIS IS SO BEAUTIFUL I LOOOOVE IT MY HOLLY BAB IS SO CUTE IN YOUR STYLE AHHH tysmmm <3

fr though I just refreshed my dA and I saw this in my deviations and I was like "did someone steal my OC???!?" until I saw the caption and who it was by, then I realized it was you lmfaoooo


----------



## Balverine (Jan 31, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> OmFG FBNVRJTBNVK RDFBV
> 
> THIS IS SO BEAUTIFUL I LOOOOVE IT MY HOLLY BAB IS SO CUTE IN YOUR STYLE AHHH tysmmm <3
> 
> fr though I just refreshed my dA and I saw this in my deviations and I was like "did someone steal my OC???!?" until I saw the caption and who it was by, then I realized it was you lmfaoooo



YAAAAY i'm glad you like it lol she is so cute

*x files theme plays in the distance*


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 31, 2017)

lmfao x files themebngrbvnkjkb
that was basically me though I started out so offended
but it morphed into pure joy hahahha


----------



## Balverine (Feb 3, 2017)

Art for issitohbi!!!






I hope I did her justice > ^ <
I know nothing about Harry Potter, but I saw that she enjoyed Alchemy in her 7th year, so that's what I went with lmao



an after thought: you may see me posting art into the wee hours of the morning and think "oh, she must be in a weird timezone"
jokes I just post art at obscure hours


----------



## issitohbi (Feb 3, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> an after thought: you may see me posting art into the wee hours of the morning and think "oh, she must be in a weird timezone"
> jokes I just post art at obscure hours



She's cute! I am in love with the way the lips look brushed asdhaskfhj Like the strokes of the corners looking painted and I just *dies* that's perfect Thank you for using her!

That was DEFINITELY my first though. Like "oh, must be daytime while I'm off to bed, Ireland maybe? Who knows?"


----------



## Balverine (Feb 3, 2017)

Nope, I just never sleep lmao
when better to do art then at 2am???

After I finish these requests, I plan to open a pay what you want shop! because I have a convention coming up and I need money lmaoooo


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 3, 2017)

IT LOOKS SO GOOD! I love the eyes and lips!!


----------



## Balverine (Feb 8, 2017)

For Abbaba!!!

transparent version





background version


Spoiler:  











sorry for the inactivity, guys, work is killing me lol


----------



## Balverine (Feb 13, 2017)

a wip of my bab, Lorne to prove that I'm still alive, try as my job might!!!!






I'm working on the last few requests, and should have them done by Thursday??? idk we'll see


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 13, 2017)

That looks so cool! I love your character's design, the skull is very interesting! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I hope all is well! Make sure to rest and stuff, don't work yourself to death.


----------



## Trystin (Feb 13, 2017)

I have no TBT after my giveaway rip  can I give you all the TBT I do have left for a commission of Kaia? Or is it not enough? If it isn't enough that's totally fine, I understand because your art is fabulous ah!!


----------



## Balverine (Feb 13, 2017)

Kaia Trystin said:


> I have no TBT after my giveaway rip  can I give you all the TBT I do have left for a commission of Kaia? Or is it not enough? If it isn't enough that's totally fine, I understand because your art is fabulous ah!!



Yeah, thats totally cool!! Im planning on opening a pwyw shop so anything is good ; p

I have wednesday and thursday off hooraayyy


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 13, 2017)

If I were you I would just make a pricing thread and then make an actual shop. With your quality, I wouldn't suggest a PWYW shop.


----------



## Balverine (Feb 13, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> If I were you I would just make a pricing thread and then make an actual shop. With your quality, I wouldn't suggest a PWYW shop.



Haha thanks im flattered

Last time I did that I would like get one person saying "your art is worth $$$" and then another like "your art is worth $" so I guess id have to average it out : p

But thanks tho lol I have a terrible view on everything I do so id have no way of accurately pricing my own stuff


----------



## Balverine (Feb 14, 2017)

Finished the art of Lorne!!!



Spoiler: it's a little bloody












he's a blood mage, hence the theme lol


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 14, 2017)

o h are you still taking requests?
Your art is bootiful!!
can you do my bab Poppy? crap ref
thanks i'd really appreciate it!


----------



## Trystin (Feb 18, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Balverine (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks for bumping lol

I finally have some off time so I can do art, wahoo!!
pinkcotton's is basically done, I just need to finish coloring and cleaning it, and everyone else's is at least sketched!!

in other words, I will start posting stuff tomorrow!!


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 20, 2017)

Ooh, yay! That's gray to hear~ can't wait to see it! ♡


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 20, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> Thanks for bumping lol
> 
> I finally have some off time so I can do art, wahoo!!
> pinkcotton's is basically done, I just need to finish coloring and cleaning it, and everyone else's is at least sketched!!
> ...



I'm glad you finally have some time to yourself! Don't overwork on your free time lmao, so there's no rush.


----------



## Balverine (Feb 20, 2017)

Desperaux for pinkcotton!!






she's adorable so I had to draw her : P


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 20, 2017)

Yay! Thank you, she's absolutely gorgeous! Ty for the sweet compliment~


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 20, 2017)

I adooooooore the freckles you did on that character and the expression makes her look like a sassy hot mama.


----------



## Balverine (Feb 20, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Yay! Thank you, she's absolutely gorgeous! Ty for the sweet compliment~



Np! I'm glad you like how she turned out c:



Stepheroo said:


> I adooooooore the freckles you did on that character and the expression makes her look like a sassy hot mama.



I love freckles so much lmao, all of my ocs have either freckles, super long eyelashes or both


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 20, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> I love freckles so much lmao, all of my ocs have either freckles, super long eyelashes or both



Freckles4Ever. I only get very light freckles in Summer. I have random freckle/beauty marks around my face but they aren't like uniform freckles. They're more like beauty marks but flat. I have like 3-5 of 'em. My cousin, however, is a redhead and she has the cutest freckles in the whole world. They are like sprinkled over her nose and have been painted across her cheeks by angels... and she hides it with makeup because she hates them. ; n;


----------



## Balverine (Feb 23, 2017)

Finished amya.miller's!!!

sorry for my inability to draw hats lol







I thought I caught the flu because I was super sick, but it turns out coffee and sour patch kids are a bad combination

don't do coffee and sour patch kids, kids


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 23, 2017)

OH MY GOSH ZEPPELI THAT IS SO GOOD WHAT. ZEPPELLI WOT.
btw I'm planning on doodling one of your OCs sometime ahurhur

And so many people have been sick today, including myself! It's a worldwide outbreak of sour patch kids and coffee. Quarantine us!


----------



## Milleram (Feb 23, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> Finished amya.miller's!!!
> 
> sorry for my inability to draw hats lol
> 
> ...



Oh my goodness! That looks absolutely amazing! And the hat is perfect. c: No need to apologize! Thank you so much. <3


----------



## Balverine (Feb 23, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> OH MY GOSH ZEPPELI THAT IS SO GOOD WHAT. ZEPPELLI WOT.
> btw I'm planning on doodling one of your OCs sometime ahurhur
> 
> And so many people have been sick today, including myself! It's a worldwide outbreak of sour patch kids and coffee. Quarantine us!



Ooh im excited :0

It's an epidemic


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 23, 2017)

omg don't be I'm not good but your characters are nice


----------



## derezzed (Feb 23, 2017)

Amazing work, Zeppeli! 
I really like how you drew [pinkcotton's character] a few days ago. The face looks GORGEOUS, freckles and all, and I think the outfit is well-drawn too. Absolutely lovely. 
I also love [the piece you did for amye.miller]! I'm definitely a fan of the whole flat colors style you've got doing on right now.
I'll definitely be sticking around for more art updates from you :-]


----------



## Balverine (Feb 24, 2017)

derezzed said:


> Amazing work, Zeppeli!
> I really like how you drew [pinkcotton's character] a few days ago. The face looks GORGEOUS, freckles and all, and I think the outfit is well-drawn too. Absolutely lovely.
> I also love [the piece you did for amye.miller]! I'm definitely a fan of the whole flat colors style you've got doing on right now.
> I'll definitely be sticking around for more art updates from you :-]



Ahh thanks so much > w <

I really like doing flat colors + colored outlines, so I only shade when it feels right lol

sidenote: Kaia's comm will be finished tomorrow!! and then I will get to xerolin's and the gift for Stepheroo c:
then I want to work on finally getting new and improved refs up for ALL of my babs lol, only like half of them have refs by me, and only part of them actually look half way decent : P


----------



## Balverine (Feb 25, 2017)

for Kaia Trystin!!!






since you paid for it, let me know if you'd like me to change anything!


----------



## Trystin (Feb 25, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> for Kaia Trystin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its so pretty, thank you so much! The nose is so similar to mind IRL I love it haha!


----------



## Balverine (Feb 27, 2017)

I damaged my xiphoid process, so ive been having that dealt with, but im back to art now!!!


----------



## Balverine (Mar 1, 2017)

for Xerolin!!!!






honestly, I don't really like how this one turned out, sorry, xero u - u


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 3, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> for Xerolin!!!!
> 
> ~
> 
> honestly, I don't really like how this one turned out, sorry, xero u - u


wHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUTTTT? This looks
EEEE good
I love it okay
Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Balverine (Mar 12, 2017)

hello it is I
sorry, lol, I had been preparing for a convention which finished up earlier today

but I'm back
(for better or worse??????)

anyways, here's a sketchy sketch of my story-universe ocs!!






(full)


----------



## Balverine (Mar 17, 2017)

lineart of my dad!OCs :0






(full)

will be doing one of my (like two) mom!OCs as well


----------



## Balverine (Mar 23, 2017)

so uh my new favorite game series is Borderlands and I











au where Jack and Angel are a happy family????
idk


----------



## Balverine (Apr 8, 2017)

my ocs, Soren and Frexia!!






Soren is madly in love with Frex because she could easily kill him in one blow even tho she's half his size


----------



## Balverine (May 10, 2017)

I don't ever post here anymore but uh

here are some borderlands sketches













I post all my stuff on my art tumblr, cause I get more attention over there than on here lol


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 10, 2017)

Wow, you have a really amazing and unique style!


----------



## Balverine (May 24, 2017)

bro!






I've been drawing so much borderlands lately
I was just going to be a casual fan
but uh


----------



## derezzed (May 24, 2017)

DAMN all your Borderlands artwork is reminding me of the fact that I need to hurry up going through my bucket list so I can finally play Borderlands!! 
Seems like an amazing game and your drawings of it are incredible. It looks like you capture the character designs really well, and I can definitely see personality in your works too. Great stuff as always, Zeppeli!
also, referring to one of your posts earlier in your thread about how you post more on tumblr bc you get more attention there: it's a shame to see that you're not getting the amount of feedback you want here, but it's good you have another place to put your art where more input is common. so ofc it makes sense to focus on tumblr more. I'd continue to love your work either way haha


----------



## Balverine (May 24, 2017)

derezzed said:


> DAMN all your Borderlands artwork is reminding me of the fact that I need to hurry up going through my bucket list so I can finally play Borderlands!!
> Seems like an amazing game and your drawings of it are incredible. It looks like you capture the character designs really well, and I can definitely see personality in your works too. Great stuff as always, Zeppeli!
> also, referring to one of your posts earlier in your thread about how you post more on tumblr bc you get more attention there: it's a shame to see that you're not getting the amount of feedback you want here, but it's good you have another place to put your art where more input is common. so ofc it makes sense to focus on tumblr more. I'd continue to love your work either way haha



Thanks!! I love how quirky all the characters are, they're fun to draw o u o

I just recently started playing it, and now I've played them all and love them lmao
Pre-sequel and tales are my favorites, but they're all good!!

Yeah, whenever I'm taking requests, I get tons and tons of attention on here, but whenever I'm not doing free art, no one seems to care lol
But yeah, I also post on tumblr and dA, which I get more feedback lol


----------



## Balverine (May 29, 2017)

Commission for Nele!!


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 29, 2017)

you're amazing! keep it up!


----------



## Balverine (Jun 7, 2017)

more Borderlands!!!




(click for full)

Janey and Athena are so cute = 3=
I have a headcannon that Janey and Tim are bffs


----------



## Balverine (Jun 16, 2017)

my babs






btw, I'm taking commissions lol
here


----------



## Balverine (Jul 11, 2017)

is this a zombie? of the dead?

nah just me again what up






an attack I made on art fight!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 12, 2017)

I've seen you accept art trades, or did I read wrong? o:
Well, if you do, would you accept to do one with me? 
*Here* and *here* are some of my drawings.
If you accept, I would love to get a drawing of *my mayor* and Zucker in a cute position


----------



## Balverine (Jul 13, 2017)

Zaari said:


> I've seen you accept art trades, or did I read wrong? o:
> Well, if you do, would you accept to do one with me?
> *Here* and *here* are some of my drawings.
> If you accept, I would love to get a drawing of *my mayor* and Zucker in a cute position



Yeah, sure!!
You can draw literally any of my OCs lmao
Lorne and Fionna are my current faves, but any of them are cool : p


ALSO
art of Fionna's datemate, Cian! I finally finished their profile lmao





they're a shapeshifting alien who loves shiny things! They are also a space patroller with Fionna's older sister, Kitz.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 13, 2017)

I think I've never seen such unique OC's 
I will definitely try my best


----------



## Balverine (Jul 15, 2017)

some of Farkas and Fionna's buddies!!







apparently, Kal has a thing for freckles


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 15, 2017)

Hello,
I've finished my part of the art trade. 
I hope I understood correctly that they are a couple & hope you like it! :b


Spoiler: Art trade~


----------



## Balverine (Jul 15, 2017)

Zaari said:


> Hello,
> I've finished my part of the art trade.
> I hope I understood correctly that they are a couple & hope you like it! :b
> 
> ...



AHHHHHH THEY'RE SO CUTE OMG

I love it they are perfect lol

I have yours lineart'd, so I'll have it done in a day or so!!


----------



## Balverine (Jul 20, 2017)

Finally finished my half of the trade lmao






sorry Zucker looks super weird!! I'm not used to drawing octo-villagers ; ^ ;

also I have to get up at 7 in the morning ripperoni


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 20, 2017)

It looks so cute!
And no worries, I like his look, it's funny :3
Thank you ^.^


----------



## cas cas (Jul 20, 2017)

I love your art/style!!!!!!
could we do art art trade by any chance?


----------



## Balverine (Jul 20, 2017)

cas cas said:


> I love your art/style!!!!!!
> could we do art art trade by any chance?



yeah, sure, if you dont mind waiting a couple of days so I can finish up art fight stuff!!


----------



## cas cas (Jul 20, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> yeah, sure, if you dont mind waiting a couple of days so I can finish up art fight stuff!!



Ok that's fine with me


----------



## Balverine (Jul 20, 2017)

cas cas said:


> Ok that's fine with me



what are you wanting me to draw? if it's a mayor, it'll def be in chibi style lol


----------



## Balverine (Jul 21, 2017)

more art fight stuff!






fight me nerds, it's fun


----------



## Chick (Jul 21, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> more art fight stuff!



God, this is amaazziingg! I wish I had the time to relax by the park and draw, and to make up my own characters of my world. Work is driving me nuts right now, and what better thing to do than art. Seriously, I wish I had free time so that I can become so talented! Currently, I am doing watercolour paintings, but I kinda give up on them since I never get to do it. That's basically my life story.

Anyways, before I get carried away about my own life, I just wanted to say good luck! Your drawings are outstanding and I hope to see your name in a MUSEUM one day, haha! Thanks!


----------



## Balverine (Jul 24, 2017)

even more art fight lol

I love art fight, because it
1) gets me practice at drawing weird characters outside of my comfort zone
2) gives me a chance to trick better artists into drawing my characters in exchange for my sad art lol


----------



## Balverine (Jul 24, 2017)

some pixel art I'm working on for Stardew Valley!










It's the witch from Harvest Moon: Animal Parade = 3=
she'll be a replacement for the wizard. I'll probably also make the wizard from AP, as well!


----------



## Balverine (Jul 25, 2017)

Art trade w cas cas!!







I don't really like this one sorry haha


----------



## Balverine (Jul 27, 2017)

art trade w a friend on tumblr!!


----------



## Balverine (Aug 3, 2017)

The last of my art fight attacks!!











Avery the squid kid turned out the best, I think o 3o
I've never actually played spaltoon, but I do love those squid kids lol


----------



## Balverine (Aug 5, 2017)

I'm gonna start doing streams on my twitch :0
probably won't do one tonight, but maybe tomorrow!


----------



## Balverine (Aug 6, 2017)

Will be streaming tonight!
Probably around 9pm bell tree time

I will be drawing my Stardew Valley farmer and his boyfriend! possibly other dumb doodles as well!

probably no mic for now because I have a gross voice lmao


----------



## himeki (Aug 6, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> Will be streaming tonight!
> Probably around *9pm bell tree time*
> 
> I will be drawing my Stardew Valley farmer and his boyfriend! possibly other dumb doodles as well!
> ...


what timezone is that fhjfhfh


----------



## Balverine (Aug 6, 2017)

himeki said:


> what timezone is that fhjfhfh



CST/UTC -5 lol

four hours from now -- I'll have others, as well, but that's when I'll be doing it tonight


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 6, 2017)

himeki said:


> what timezone is that fhjfhfh



It's like Florida, New York, that line etc. 
EDT timezone I think


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 6, 2017)

Will you take requests for tbt? :3


----------



## Balverine (Aug 6, 2017)

Issi said:


> Will you take requests for tbt? :3



I might do small ones! nothing extravagant, though lol

View attachment 205374


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 6, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> I might do small ones! nothing extravagant, though lol



So like, busts or headshots or something? ^_^

How much tbt?


----------



## Balverine (Aug 6, 2017)

Issi said:


> So like, busts or headshots or something? ^_^
> 
> How much tbt?



OH you mean like a commission, I thought you were asking if I'd take requests for the forums lol
in that case, I definitely will lol, what are you wanting drawn?


----------



## himeki (Aug 6, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> CST/UTC -5 lol
> 
> four hours from now -- I'll have others, as well, but that's when I'll be doing it tonight



oh worm cool if im still up ill watch c:


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 6, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> OH you mean like a commission, I thought you were asking if I'd take requests for the forums lol
> in that case, I definitely will lol, what are you wanting drawn?



Cool!  Um, I was thinking a drawing of two characters. Would you be willing to do a full body of them, and if so, how much tbt probably?


----------



## Balverine (Aug 6, 2017)

Issi said:


> Cool!  Um, I was thinking a drawing of two characters. Would you be willing to do a full body of them, and if so, how much tbt probably?



I'll pm you!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 6, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> I'll pm you!



Okay :3


----------



## Balverine (Aug 6, 2017)

Streaming in about an hour! I'll be working on my dumb stardew valley farmer and a commission for Issi!!
be there or be heckin' square


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 6, 2017)

Yay!  XD


----------



## Balverine (Aug 6, 2017)

Setting stuff up now!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Online!!
let me know if any of the music rubs you the wrong way lol


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 6, 2017)

I can't chat, since no account, but I'm watchin


----------



## Balverine (Aug 6, 2017)

laaaaaame
but ok lol


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 6, 2017)

Oops, um, hey :3

Lol the hands you're drawing look better then the ones I draw


----------



## Balverine (Aug 6, 2017)

seriously lol
this was the roughest sketch ever, so I'm not even 100% sure what I was going for lmao


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 6, 2017)

Yeah XD My hands, they're usually like, weird mittens, like, no fingers except the thumb 

I still have this weird sketch drawing I made for a ref, and I need to fix it up, but it's so messy I keep putting it off


I thought you erased everything but it was a different layer, wasn't it?


----------



## Balverine (Aug 6, 2017)

yeah lol, I use, like, 50+ layers for every given sketch


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 6, 2017)

Okay that's alot XD
The most I've had is like 50 for the entire drawing, I can get away with ten most of the time


I have been forgotten D: Jk lol

I saw you check here


----------



## Balverine (Aug 6, 2017)

lol sorry, I don't always have responses : p


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 6, 2017)

Idm xD It's like "How do I reply to that?"

*Goes back to drawing*


----------



## Balverine (Aug 6, 2017)

Kallum's going to, uh, not have a mouth for now, and I'm going to work on your art instead lol


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 6, 2017)

Okay then XD

^-^


AHHH THAT'S SO CUTE 0_0 

Almost had a heart attack from seeing that lol XD


----------



## Balverine (Aug 6, 2017)

lmao, I'm glad you like it so far : P


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 6, 2017)

It really is cute though x'D Enter it in a cuteness contest


----------



## Balverine (Aug 6, 2017)

ah man, if you guys could see me rn, I'm sitting here posing so I can figure out what the heck I'm doing


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 6, 2017)

Omg, I've done the same thing actually, but once I go back to drawing, I seem to forget everything

The nightmare drawing cat tails though, it's hard to make them not look all weird and funny xD

I accidentally closed TBT window, and searched it again. Made a typo (I forgot already) and it comes up with fruit. Like what did I search lol


----------



## Balverine (Aug 6, 2017)

omg I've done weird stuff like that before

also yes, tails and horns of any sort are the bane of my existence, but then half of my characters have one or the other lol


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 6, 2017)

They look cool, so I guess it's worth the effort in the end :3

*Keeps clicking your sig because it literally says click me*

The ears are super cute ^-^


----------



## Balverine (Aug 6, 2017)

Haha, I'm a sucker for kemonomimis


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 6, 2017)

Like this? :O

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=E4eJECi2DvU


----------



## Balverine (Aug 6, 2017)

Yes lmao, that's my thing


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 6, 2017)

Looks like I was spot on then xD

For some reason, the stream won't work for me anymore, just music XD the picture is frozen until I click stop then play, then froze again

*Trying to fix it*

It's working on my old ipod XD


----------



## Balverine (Aug 6, 2017)

Lemme stop it and restart it!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 6, 2017)

Thanks 


Working again on my ipad :3


----------



## Balverine (Aug 6, 2017)

Ye
it might be issues on my end, my laptop is a sad old dinosaur


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 6, 2017)

I guess dinosaurs get along, because it worked on my ancient ipod then xD

Really though electronics age way too fast

1 electronic year is like, 30 human years


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2017)

Issi said:


> I guess dinosaurs get along, because it worked on my ancient ipod then xD
> 
> Really though electronics age way too fast
> 
> 1 electronic year is like, 30 human years



This is why I stick with old school electronics and stuff lol


----------



## Balverine (Aug 6, 2017)

I got this thing, like, two years ago, but it acts like a windows '98 loool


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 6, 2017)

I feel like updates slowly age the devices.


----------



## Balverine (Aug 6, 2017)

I only allow urgent updates on mine lool
like when wanna cry was going around and they had to patch everything


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 6, 2017)

I shouldn't have updated my ipod again, it was much slower afterwards

Nice flower in the drawing ^-^


----------



## Balverine (Aug 6, 2017)

Thaaaaank lol
I completely forgot what a rose looks like, so I wung it


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 6, 2017)

It worked out good :3

I usually just do a bunch of weird long shapes and stack them together, it's like "there, this can be a flower" XD

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XUiZ2Z70V6c

Laughing warning ^


----------



## Balverine (Aug 6, 2017)

Omfg I remember watching that at some point lol


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 6, 2017)

I just find it so funny, they ruin all the food, and then mai is just a total troll as usual xD


----------



## Balverine (Aug 6, 2017)

I haven't watched shojo anime in sooo long lol

OK GUYS I'm gonna go ahead and call it! it's 11pm and I've got a lot of lineart done lol
thanks for tuning in! might do another tomorrow, we'll see!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 6, 2017)

Thanks for the stream! I really enjoyed it


----------



## Balverine (Aug 6, 2017)

I did, as well, even if I couldn't figure out what to do with Kallum's mouth lmaooooooo


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 7, 2017)

Good luck with that btw xD I've had trouble with stuff in drawings before, and I try for like, longer then the rest of the drawing took to make it look okayish.


----------



## Balverine (Aug 7, 2017)

Yes lol
I usually try and finish a whole drawing in one sitting so that I don't hate it, but sometimes that doesn't work : P

WIPs for anyone interested!!!

Issi's characters







and my super gay stardew valley farmer with the guy he totally stalks Shane


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 7, 2017)

Great work!  I love it


----------



## Kanaa (Aug 7, 2017)

so cute!! glad i stopped by haha 
sorry i couldn't say goodbye OTL i hope to see you stream more often!!!!


----------



## Balverine (Aug 9, 2017)

DU DU DUDUUUUU






Commission for Issi!!

Fun fact: I had the hiccups while coloring this, and it was a nightmare

another fun fact: I'm going to be redoing the OP because it sucks and has old gross art


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 9, 2017)

OMGGGGGGGGG


I *love* it thank you so much ;-; Thank you!


----------



## Balverine (Aug 9, 2017)

They're both super cute lol
I'm glad you like it!!!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 9, 2017)

Especially when you draw them 

Thanks again!

I keep saying thank you so much since I love it lol


----------



## Balverine (Aug 10, 2017)

I made portraits for my Stardew Valley farmer!!











it took so many eons


----------



## Balverine (Aug 12, 2017)

quick, sloppy ref of my stardew farmer!!!






(right-click > open image in new tab for full)

he is beauty lmao
ALSO his dog is a german shepherd + husky mix and is MUCH more beautiful than I drew him (he looks like this)

I cannot draw doggos cri


----------



## Balverine (Aug 13, 2017)

probably gonna stream tonight!
Dunno if I'll work on that drawing of Kal and Shane, or if I'll do some character refs!!!

will likely be around 9pm CST again!!!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 13, 2017)

Yaaaay an art stream!


----------



## Balverine (Aug 13, 2017)

Alright, gonna stream in two hours!
I also updated the original post to have newer art and be less cluttered!


----------



## Balverine (Aug 13, 2017)

Setting up now!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Online!!!

I'm drawing my OC, Fionna, and her sister, Kitz!


----------



## Balverine (Aug 14, 2017)

WIP from my stream!!







tbh I'm in a super good mood and feel like doing a ton because I just found out that Stefan Karl is doing really well right now and I'm so happy omg
but I also have to go to work at 7am so it might have to wait lol


----------



## Balverine (Aug 14, 2017)

I think im gonna stream again tonight and color that pic
ill let everyone know later lol


----------



## Balverine (Aug 14, 2017)

just finished this!!
Angel from Borderlands > w <











done with faber-castell pitt pens and copic markers o vo


----------



## Balverine (Aug 14, 2017)

Gonna stream in an hour (8pm CST) !!!
I will color that drawing of Kitz and Fionna


----------



## Balverine (Aug 14, 2017)

Online!!
if noone shows up, I'll prob end early lol, otherwise I'll go for around an hour or until i finish coloring


----------



## Balverine (Aug 14, 2017)

Fionna and Kitz c:


----------



## Balverine (Aug 16, 2017)

I haven't drawn my boy, Bardock, in a while, so here's the saiyan love of my life and his fam






in mock JoJo's BA style!!! because I love drawing this boy in that style
I love this boy


----------



## Balverine (Aug 17, 2017)

finally finished a full body ref of Nova!






the 'love' and weird bear graffiti on her leg are from jet set radio o 3o


----------



## Balverine (Aug 18, 2017)

WIP of some of my babs!!






because I'm trying to get full body refs of everyone lmao
also I might have to wait to do more art until my stylus nibs get here cri


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 18, 2017)

ahhh I really like your stuff, it's so dynamic ;o; keep up the great work!!


----------



## Balverine (Aug 18, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> ahhh I really like your stuff, it's so dynamic ;o; keep up the great work!!



Thanks so much ; v;


----------



## Balverine (Aug 19, 2017)

Probably no stream tomorrow because work is going to be the death of me lmaoooo
but I might do one on Monday or Tuesday!!


----------



## Balverine (Aug 20, 2017)

Adelaide really likes green






and apparently, her dad and Nova really like army green lmao


----------



## Balverine (Aug 23, 2017)

random anime boy doodle!!






Zoro and Smoker from one piece and Gai from naruto!!

also some random doodles of my pets






I forgot to color the inside of Rhys' ears oops


----------



## Balverine (Sep 4, 2017)

another full body ref!!!






Grasyn (pronounced grayson) isn't really an OC, but an over-developed side character in the story lol


----------



## cosmylk (Sep 4, 2017)

cute art c:


----------



## Balverine (Sep 4, 2017)

milk.desu said:


> cute art c:



thanks ; v;
it means a lot coming from you o vo


----------



## cosmylk (Sep 4, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> thanks ; v;
> it means a lot coming from you o vo


pshh shh, I wish I could draw more non-chibis, like I should have started drawing them, much regrets.
now all I can do is slowly move away from chibis


----------



## Balverine (Sep 5, 2017)

since everybody prob already recognizes my art style, Imma post the stuff I drew for my art exchange!



Spoiler:  
































might be trying to do a shop again c:
no one showed interest last time lmao


----------



## Bunnilla (Sep 5, 2017)

I did have interest, but I was broke at the time and still am xD
and like I posted in the exchange, I love it ;w;


----------



## Balverine (Sep 5, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> I did have interest, but I was broke at the time and still am xD
> and like I posted in the exchange, I love it ;w;



I feeel lol
every time I wanna commission people, I am broke : P


----------



## Balverine (Sep 6, 2017)

Art trade w Luxanna!!!


----------



## Balverine (Sep 7, 2017)

Might doa  stream this evening!!


----------



## Balverine (Sep 12, 2017)

tiny doodles of Farkas and Fionna!!!


----------



## dedenne (Sep 12, 2017)

Your art is so good!!!


----------



## Balverine (Sep 12, 2017)

Dedenne2 said:


> Your art is so good!!!



thank you!!!
I've just recently started liking my art, and now I like it v much > w <


----------



## Balverine (Sep 15, 2017)

Commission for aronthaer!!


----------



## Balverine (Sep 16, 2017)

Art trade w chessie16!!


----------



## himeki (Sep 16, 2017)

yoo do you wanna do a trade sometime? //finger guns


----------



## Balverine (Sep 16, 2017)

himeki said:


> yoo do you wanna do a trade sometime? //finger guns



heck ye

what do you want


----------



## Balverine (Sep 18, 2017)

so like, I'm addicted to redditgift exchanges, and I did one for art supplies, and my santa was super awesome and got me a bunch of cool stuff
so I drew this with the stuff they got me






my bae Fionna in my favorite shirt of (Farkas') hers lol


----------



## himeki (Sep 18, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> heck ye
> 
> what do you want



jhkfjhfkjfh sorry i didnt see this
headshot 4 headshot?


----------



## Balverine (Sep 18, 2017)

himeki said:


> jhkfjhfkjfh sorry i didnt see this
> headshot 4 headshot?



sounds good! which character do you want me to draw?
you can draw any from my main folder!


----------



## Balverine (Sep 20, 2017)

a few comms and a trade!



Spoiler:


----------



## Balverine (Sep 25, 2017)

comm for A r i a n e!!



Spoiler:


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 25, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> so like, I'm addicted to redditgift exchanges, and I did one for art supplies, and my santa was super awesome and got me a bunch of cool stuff
> so I drew this with the stuff they got me
> 
> 
> ...



Ohh, same here!
I love doing those exchanges, they are awesome 
But I'm always unlucky and need to ask for a rematch, because my 
original Santa never sends.. >:


----------



## Balverine (Sep 25, 2017)

Zaari said:


> Ohh, same here!
> I love doing those exchanges, they are awesome
> But I'm always unlucky and need to ask for a rematch, because my
> original Santa never sends.. >:



I hate when that happens o no
I'm still waiting on my tea and coffee gift, but I don't think I'm getting it lmaooooo


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 25, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> I hate when that happens o no
> I'm still waiting on my tea and coffee gift, but I don't think I'm getting it lmaooooo



Arrf, well still good luck for getting it!


----------



## Balverine (Sep 27, 2017)

Comm for Hyoon!!



Spoiler:  












I really liked drawing her > w <


----------



## Balverine (Sep 28, 2017)

Making a pokemon AU of my own universe???? absolutely

I edited pokemon sprites to make them into my ocs!!!

Farkas, Kitz, Kal and Joel are gym leaders; Fionna, Nova, Jon (and soon Cian) are the dumb adventurers and Adelaide is the gym leaders kid who thinks she's all that but only has three baby pokemon lol
Jon's mom, Grasyn, will be a professor!







































I'm going to draw pics of them and their teams!!


----------



## Milleram (Sep 28, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> Making a pokemon AU of my own universe???? absolutely
> 
> I edited pokemon sprites to make them into my ocs!!!
> 
> ...



Those sprites are so cool! The poses really seem to suit them.


----------



## Balverine (Oct 4, 2017)

inktober 1-3!!
I've been too lazy to upload these lol



Spoiler: day 1: my void son, Krobus



(from Stardew Valley)









Spoiler: day 2: my alien girl, Fionna













Spoiler: day 3: mew!!!


----------



## Aazia (Oct 4, 2017)

What kind of art styles are you interested in? :3


----------



## Balverine (Oct 10, 2017)

More inktober!! I'm going to color these later, but I just want to get them posted before I totally forget and October is over lmao

I decided to draw my OCs as ac villagers, as well!!
again, my scanner makes these really blurry for some reason ; 3;
I'll take actual photos of them when I color them!!!



Spoiler: days 4-5 mayors Conner and JoJo

















Spoiler: days 6-9



Fionna the peppy deer





Farkas the depressed cranky wolf





Nova the uchii rabbit





Jon the normal deer (yes ik it's a female personality idc) and Kal the smug cat


----------



## Balverine (Oct 14, 2017)

Some early halloween stuff because I'm too lazy to scan my inktober stuff lol










bonus









this is what Farkas' friends and fam have to put up with
at least he didn't say "I'm a werepire" lmao


----------



## dedenne (Oct 14, 2017)

Aaa you're so creative with your art especially the pokemon sprites oh my godddd


----------



## Balverine (Oct 14, 2017)

Dedenne2 said:


> Aaa you're so creative with your art especially the pokemon sprites oh my godddd



Thanks ; 3;
I love drawing even if no one appreciates it aa much as I do lol


----------



## Balverine (Oct 24, 2017)

inactivity!!!
I'm almost done w my halloween costume, so then I'll be able to get back to commissions and other art lol

here's my half of an art trade w Pearls!!


Spoiler:  











and I'm almost done w our art trade, amye.miller!!!!


----------



## Balverine (Oct 24, 2017)

More poke sprites!!
these are OCs I haven't got refs made for yet! Besides Hide and Seek lol









those are wings on Dane ok



























Evan is a JoJo OC, Hide and Seek are technically undertale OCs, but I kinda use them for whatever now
Dane, Justin and Mar are some beautiful kemonomimi baes and I adopted Haven from Adonis-sun!!!

Imma get proper refs and toyhou.se pages for them soon


----------



## Balverine (Oct 26, 2017)

My half of a trade w amye.miller!!


----------



## Balverine (Nov 1, 2017)

Waluigi's girlfriend Rosalina!!






She (along w others) will be charms and stickers in my storenvy shop soon > w <


----------



## Balverine (Nov 3, 2017)

Sloppy refs!!






again, I adopted Haven from adonis-sun > w <


----------



## Balverine (Nov 9, 2017)

WAH!






another thing I'll be selling as stickers/charms!!


----------



## Balverine (Nov 15, 2017)

I got into One Piece again
I'm in the Alabasta arc and lemme tell you






*♪  I'M    IN    LOVE    WITH    THE    SMOKER  ♪*

seriously I have a problem help me


----------



## Balverine (Nov 17, 2017)

more wip!!






I'm gonna do real detail and shading on this one so it'll take,,,
ages


----------



## Balverine (Nov 19, 2017)

art for Zaari c:


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 19, 2017)

it looks lovelyyyyyy <33


----------



## Balverine (Nov 19, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> it looks lovelyyyyyy <33



thank you ; 3;
she's giving it as a gift to someone, so I hope they like it, as well lol


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 20, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> thank you ; 3;
> she's giving it as a gift to someone, so I hope they like it, as well lol



I'm sure they'll love it, she looks very elegant and I really like how you do eyes very prettyyy


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 20, 2017)

Spoiler: quick bloop


----------



## Balverine (Nov 20, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> Spoiler: quick bloop



AAHH she's so cute omg thank ; 3;


----------



## Balverine (Nov 22, 2017)

finally getting profiles for my baes done lol






...only 100000+ to go lmao
(but instead, I draw 100000+ pics of cptn Smoker)


----------



## Balverine (Nov 27, 2017)

did an art challenge thing for eloquentelixir's art olympics c:






"copied" PastelPearls c:

this is my new One Piece OC, Nuka!! I'll post official art of her later


----------



## Balverine (Nov 28, 2017)

I'm doing a monthly OC art trade thing on deviantART, and this is my november entry 0 v0


----------



## Balverine (Nov 28, 2017)

and also a draw the squad thingy for my SV farmer and his sad boyfriend <3






(original)


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 28, 2017)

SHANE FOREVER. I TOTALLY AGREE. ;v;


----------



## Balverine (Nov 28, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> SHANE FOREVER. I TOTALLY AGREE. ;v;



every time I play SV im like "ill marry someone else this time" but then OOPS ALL SHANE lmao


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 28, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> every time I play SV im like "ill marry someone else this time" but then OOPS ALL SHANE lmao



I married Emily as well which was nice. And Elliot.
But chicken manz is my main and the only game I never saved over lol


----------



## dedenne (Nov 28, 2017)

YES SHANE FOREVER YAAAASSSS

Bye


----------



## Balverine (Dec 3, 2017)

actual photo of the artist






my new converse are called 'atomic teal' and they're my favorite color I love them lol

(original is a draw your OC meme, and I think it's by zoewhite4815 at tumblr??? not sure tho can't find it)


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 3, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> actual photo of the artist



JFC, ME AS HECK. i call myself a trashcan all the time.


----------



## Balverine (Dec 8, 2017)

that feel when you have terrible art block and can't even finish stuff you NEED to finish lmao

might do doodle dumps or something idk
stay tuned lol


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 8, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> that feel when you have terrible art block and can't even finish stuff you NEED to finish lmao
> 
> might do doodle dumps or something idk
> stay tuned lol



i'm always tuned for your stuff, zeppeli. lol


----------



## Balverine (Dec 9, 2017)

since I don't have any drawings to share rn, I'll post a WIP of my friend's christmas gift!! I'm making her this cool pokemon thingie and I'm currently working on repainting the horrific bootleg pokemon I got lol

She's getting the sylveon, as it's her fav 0 v0

before





after





(srry for terrible lighting, it's almost 1am lol)


----------



## Balverine (Dec 11, 2017)

Canti and Mamimi from FLCL!!






boy do I love that pyromaniac and her robot boyfriend


----------



## Balverine (Dec 12, 2017)

arts for horan 0 v0



Spoiler:


----------



## Balverine (Dec 13, 2017)

unfinished ref for Nuka!!!!







featuring her harassing Smoker
don't you want me, baby? don't you want me, oh-ohhh!


----------



## Balverine (Dec 19, 2017)

this was for a Borderlands-themed art exchange!!






it's really sloppy, but I think it's cute nonetheless ; 3;


also I realized that I've had this thread for a little over a year now
wahoo go me


will be posting my 'year of art' trash soon lol


----------



## mythic (Dec 20, 2017)

hnggg your art is so cute! esp those precious headshots c:


----------



## Balverine (Dec 26, 2017)

bing bong I bit off more than I can chew for the holiday season and now I'm up to my extremely pierced ears in unfinished art!!!!

but anyways, here's one of my many arts for gift exchanges





oops here's another


Spoiler: seb from stardew












funny story;
I did this OC art exchange, and I and my giftee ended up doing art for each other somehow, and she discovered this because I responded to her ask with "YOOO" and then I sent her an anonymous message that also began with "YOOO"
turns out I say yooo too much lmao


----------



## Balverine (Dec 27, 2017)

my friends' christmas gift!!!



Spoiler: Sylveon pokeball thingie













my fingers? made of super glue


----------



## dedenne (Dec 28, 2017)

Aaa that looks amazing :


----------



## Balverine (Dec 30, 2017)

a WIP of my final secret santa thing!!

Warning;; if you are into JoJo's BA and haven't read part 6, this is a spoiler
otherwise, enjoy lol



Spoiler: Jotaro m'boy


----------



## Balverine (Dec 30, 2017)

I'm suuuuper happy with how this turned out!!! again, JJBA spoilers!



Spoiler: so pretty











(open in new tab for full prettyness)


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 31, 2017)

Looks awesome!!


----------



## Balverine (Jan 5, 2018)

a dood for a monthly art trade on dA!!






I did this one suuuuper last minute lol, like, today is my deadline


----------



## Balverine (Jan 6, 2018)

my 2017 art summary!! (otherwise known as my year of trash)






(open in new tab for full)


----------



## Balverine (Jan 7, 2018)

sprites of my kemonomimi babs!! I've posted some of these before, but I wanted to post them all in a giant pile lol











(L-R, top bottom)
Astor, Fable, Haven, Jude
Juneau, Justin, Mar, Rin
Reina (pronounced ry-nuh)
Rory, Dane


----------



## Balverine (Jan 9, 2018)

ref for Juneau!! she's Dane's daughter and was unfortunate enough to get none of his features besides bird legs lmao






drawing bird feet is not my strong point cri


----------



## Balverine (Jan 9, 2018)

also Rin!!






this is the most productive I've been in ages lol


----------



## Balverine (Jan 10, 2018)

yet another ref!!






I might actually get these all done lol (in time for me to make yet another oc)


----------



## Balverine (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm doing a 100 theme challenge for my OCs (in no particular order lol) and here's two of 'em!!

*43 - Love*
Mar and his super tiny gf, Justin 0 v0






*72 - Family*
Haven is an orphan, but uh


----------



## Balverine (Jan 15, 2018)

my boys, Dane (left) and Jude (right) 0 v0
also theme 98 - kissing


----------



## Balverine (Jan 17, 2018)

art for A r i a n e 0 v0



Spoiler: transparent













Spoiler: bg version


----------



## Balverine (Jan 22, 2018)

some sketches!!

my absolute fav couple, Maya and Krieg from Borderlands





and this beautiful space dad that is the reason I haven't started watching voltron yet :')





will.... eventually get around to finishing these lol


----------



## Balverine (Jan 23, 2018)

comm for pinkcotton 0 v0


----------



## Balverine (Jan 25, 2018)

some sticker / charm designs for my storenvy and etsy!!







doing a ton more besides that lol


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Jan 25, 2018)

Zeppeli said:


> some sticker / charm designs for my storenvy and etsy!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



those shyguys are so cute


----------



## dedenne (Jan 25, 2018)

Lmao I love these!&


----------



## Balverine (Jan 25, 2018)

there are so many shy guys in the mario series, that I can make endless designs lol


----------



## Balverine (Jan 31, 2018)

yoooo! sorry I've been inactive, but I've been working on my cosplay for a con in March 0 v0
I'm going as Gaige from Borderlands 2





and here's my progress so far!



Spoiler: pic heavy



























but I have some drawings I'm gonna post soon (not that any of you care), so don't worry ; P


----------



## Balverine (Feb 2, 2018)

Reina!! (pronounced ry-nuh)





she's just generally annoyed and is super in love with Dane's daughter

I spent a really long time coloring this ; ^;


----------



## cherriielle (Feb 2, 2018)

Zeppeli said:


> Reina!! (pronounced ry-nuh)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i love this one so much?? the colouring is excellent, time well spent!


----------



## Balverine (Feb 3, 2018)

cherriielle said:


> i love this one so much?? the colouring is excellent, time well spent!



ahhhh thank you ; v;


----------



## Balverine (Feb 6, 2018)

so my tablet pen kinda just??? ceased existing??? it dropped off the face of the planet a few days ago, and even after tearing my room apart, it's gone lol
I'm waiting on a replacement, but until I get it, no digital art ; 3;

watch it turn up as soon as I receive the replacement lol


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Feb 7, 2018)

Zeppeli said:


> so my tablet pen kinda just??? ceased existing??? it dropped off the face of the planet a few days ago, and even after tearing my room apart, it's gone lol
> I'm waiting on a replacement, but until I get it, no digital art ; 3;
> 
> watch it turn up as soon as I receive the replacement lol



aw man, now I can't see some more pretty digital art from you anymore ;-;


----------



## Luxanna (Feb 7, 2018)

Zeppeli said:


> so my tablet pen kinda just??? ceased existing??? it dropped off the face of the planet a few days ago, and even after tearing my room apart, it's gone lol
> I'm waiting on a replacement, but until I get it, no digital art ; 3;
> 
> watch it turn up as soon as I receive the replacement lol





LITERALLY ME, Dropped my pen once, gone forever, into another dimension never to be found again. Even after I  moved out and I cleaned everything still couldn't find it


----------



## Balverine (Feb 7, 2018)

My replacement will be here by next week, so it won't be_ too_ long until I can do more digital work lol

I'm just?? not sure where else it could have gone. I had it sitting on my bedside table and it rolled off, so you wouldn't think it could have gotten too far, but I'm still unable to find it lol


----------



## Balverine (Feb 19, 2018)

new tablet pen is here!!!

to celebrate (also because im too tired + sick to do real art) here's a draw the squad thingie!!






Cian is dreaming 'bout that mickie d's

original


----------



## Balverine (Feb 22, 2018)

I'm working on making some fantasy-themed stardew valley edits!!






most of the townsfolk will me mythical beings, and some of them will remain human and be like "wth does that chick have deer legs" lol


----------



## Balverine (Feb 23, 2018)

Finished my stardew sprites!! now I just have to do the portraits cri


----------



## Balverine (Feb 23, 2018)

and a comm of Punchy!






I know nothing about HP but I tried lol


----------



## Balverine (Feb 27, 2018)

did the 'meet the artist' thing lol

(full)





not my usual style, but I like drawing myself like that lol


----------



## Kamzitty (Feb 27, 2018)

I LOVE YOUR PIXELS AAAHH
And your meet the artist is v creative!! : D


----------



## Balverine (Feb 27, 2018)

Kammm said:


> I LOVE YOUR PIXELS AAAHH
> And your meet the artist is v creative!! : D



Ahh thank you /)>w<(\
I adore pixel art, I'm p sure it's my favorite form of art lol


----------



## Balverine (Feb 28, 2018)

art trade thing for dA!


----------



## Balverine (Mar 3, 2018)

more Stardew Valley sprites!!
(i'm drowning in voltron)


















aka I'm gonna marry the heck out of Shiro lmao


----------



## Balverine (Mar 10, 2018)

con is in a few days so probably no art until then!!
but here's some more previews of my last minute cosplay lol


----------



## Balverine (Mar 18, 2018)

back from the con!! I got Ian Sinclair to sign some artwork for me, he's so cool *v*
I'll post that and other stuff later!!!!

now, back to the art swing! to get back into the flow, I'll take some requests! Go ahead and bloop them in here! be forewarned, I will do them in whatever style I feel suits the character! no choosing :c


----------



## Balverine (Mar 23, 2018)

new chibi style???






also send me requestsssssss


----------



## mountaintear (Mar 23, 2018)

Zeppeli said:


> new chibi style???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aaaahhhh I am DECEASED like how are there so many amazing artists on this site?! And I thought the art threads on Neopets were popping back in the day LOL this is seriously on a whole different level. I lovvveeee your tumblr. I totally followed and reblogged some of my favorite work(hope you don't mind). Everything you do is stunning- this new chibi style is cutteeee but I love everything you do.

I see you're taking requests; I would be so honored if you drew my character! Please just let me know if you don't want to take any requests, I would totally understand. My character is mystical with a connection to fireflies, rabbits, and the moon but I know it's so much more fun to have freedom so just follow your heart lol :3

References:
My fave is my current avatar:
https://78.media.tumblr.com/aa94de003242166e25db67bc63903aa3/tumblr_p61koxiZII1qfypgao1_1280.png
One more drawing (I wish the hair was longer but it's cuteee):
https://78.media.tumblr.com/03bee3916fcc186a60b6501e9d92e634/tumblr_p61n3qDmMm1qfypgao1_500.jpg
Simple pics (pls ignore the bangs LOL we need more hairstyles in-game):
https://78.media.tumblr.com/3c72dc20137d5576869301b9a7e830c4/tumblr_p5m74iOmYc1qfypgao1_400.png
https://78.media.tumblr.com/9ecfcad352feee5ddaf032a9adb48126/tumblr_p4yr6soxL21qfypgao1_400.jpg
https://78.media.tumblr.com/7f48c3dda6f3ef9a7a95373f9ca5f730/tumblr_p5q6vgblr21qfypgao1_1280.jpg

I really want her to have a sad/melancholy expression. The hair color is greyish blonde and the eye color a dark green-blue. Her hair is actually much, much longer than it appears in-game. Let me know if you want/need any more refs.

And thank you for reading and for your time. I really appreciate it! ^-^


----------



## Balverine (Mar 23, 2018)

mountaintear said:


> Aaaahhhh I am DECEASED like how are there so many amazing artists on this site?! And I thought the art threads on Neopets were popping back in the day LOL this is seriously on a whole different level. I lovvveeee your tumblr. I totally followed and reblogged some of my favorite work(hope you don't mind). Everything you do is stunning- this new chibi style is cutteeee but I love everything you do.
> 
> I see you're taking requests; I would be so honored if you drew my character! Please just let me know if you don't want to take any requests, I would totally understand. My character is mystical with a connection to fireflies, rabbits, and the moon but I know it's so much more fun to have freedom so just follow your heart lol :3
> 
> ...



yooo I'd be happy to draw her 0 v0
def send me more refs of how you'd like her hair to be drawn, you can send em in a PM if you'd like!

I think it'd be cute to draw her w Ruby, so I might try that!!


----------



## Kamzitty (Mar 24, 2018)

Zeppeli said:


> new chibi style???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE THAT SOMUCHHH
SUPER CUTE STYLE 10/10
Probably gonna be dropping some refs later since you're kindly doing freebies ;v;


----------



## Balverine (Mar 27, 2018)

got sketches for mountaintear and kiera done!! will be working on them tonight~

for now, here's some sloppy Farkas and Nova cause I haven't drawn them in a while


----------



## mountaintear (Mar 27, 2018)

YAAYYYY!!!!! Omg you're the best <3 After this freeb I hope to commission you in the future too when I have more defined ocs. Thank you again for working on the art for me, I'm sooo excited to see it ^-^

and I am totally a sap for couple art xD it's just too precious I can't !!! hahaha they look cute together too~


----------



## mountaintear (Mar 27, 2018)

I tried to google them but realized they were your OC's XD


----------



## Balverine (Mar 27, 2018)

yes lol, some of my many babs


----------



## Balverine (Mar 28, 2018)

Art trade with Kiera 0 v0


----------



## mountaintear (Mar 28, 2018)

Zeppeli said:


> Art trade with Kiera 0 v0



Omg he's hot   hahaha is that weird to say?? oh whale :'p
This is such great work!!! It's looks amazing <3


----------



## Balverine (Mar 31, 2018)

For mountaintear!!






I hope it's something like what you had in mind lol


----------



## mountaintear (Mar 31, 2018)

Zeppeli said:


> For mountaintear!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG!!!! It's just so beautiful 
I shall treasure it forever!!
Thank you sooo much for your amazing work. You're so talented <3 
I love the pose and your interpretation is perfect!


----------



## Balverine (Apr 5, 2018)

[snip]


----------



## Balverine (Apr 11, 2018)

comm for Belle-Chan!!






And art trade thingy from dA!


----------



## dedenne (Apr 11, 2018)

I really love that last one!


----------



## Balverine (Apr 14, 2018)

comm for ACN_Jade






and an art trade!


----------



## Kamzitty (Apr 14, 2018)

That comm you drew for Jade looks outstanding, it's so beautiful and I love the pose!!! Your art is so great aaahhh <333


----------



## Balverine (Apr 18, 2018)

some paper mario stickers/charms for my shops!!







gonna do the princesses next!


----------



## Balverine (Apr 19, 2018)

the princesses!!


----------



## Balverine (Apr 25, 2018)

my boy Zoro for an art thing at my library!!






first background I've ever done, and probably the last lmao


----------



## Balverine (May 1, 2018)

comm of Byebi's cute as heck oc 0v0


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 2, 2018)

Zeppeli said:


> the princesses!!



Daiiiisy, she looks so good, my favorite Princess of them ^-^


----------



## Balverine (May 3, 2018)

Princess Mipha said:


> Daiiiisy, she looks so good, my favorite Princess of them ^-^



I used to not like her, but now that she has her own style and personality, I like her a lot 0v0
Rosalina is my fav~

hey, look, I'm Voltron trash now!!!






(full)


----------



## Balverine (May 6, 2018)

Anyone interested in doing art trades? 0v0
any of my characters from my main or fandom folders on toyhou.se would be rad!!!

I'm willing to draw either males or females, mayors or OCs!!


----------



## Balverine (May 31, 2018)

i'm not dead!!! just sad!!!

so I drew my chainsmoking bae!





(full)


----------



## Balverine (Jun 5, 2018)

art trade from dA!!


----------



## Balverine (Jun 17, 2018)

hey, thanks for checking in
♪ I'm still a piece of garbage ♫

sorry for being MIA, I just haven't really felt like doing art? Trying to get back into that
just a rough time in irl right now

anyways, made a character for Stardew Valley, and I really like how her portrait turned out!! Took me ages to sprite dreadlocks!


----------



## riummi (Jun 17, 2018)

omg I was just about to say they remind me of stardew! they look great~ 
I've been getting into stardew recently


----------



## Balverine (Jun 17, 2018)

riummi said:


> omg I was just about to say they remind me of stardew! they look great~
> I've been getting into stardew recently



ah man, I've spent too much time on Stardew lmao

in other news, might do some requests! Plop 'em here if you got 'em!


----------



## Balverine (Jun 21, 2018)

Think I might close this thread and make a new one
it's messy and I've improved a lot since I started this one lol


----------



## Plumb3r (Jun 21, 2018)

If you’re doing request at the moment, would it be okay if I could get a drawing of my 9 year old Miitopia OC, Mahou? Here’s a few refs.




Thank you for considering!


----------

